# SPORTING GIJON VS EIBAR TIPS & PREDICTIONS



## www.bettingtime.ru (Apr 29, 2016)

The relegation battle in La Liga is yet again proving to be a really tight tussle involving many teams. Sporting are in 18th and have 3 games to save themselves. This is on paper the most winnable and they will be desperate for 3 points from that to go into their six-pointer at 19th place Getafe next weekend. The only reason Sporting are still alive and fighting is their two massive home wins against Atletico Madrid and Sevilla that have come within the space of their last 3 home games. They'd gone 8 matches without a win prior to their late comeback against Diego Simeone's title challengers that seems to have given them belief that they can beat the drop.

In many ways this is the ideal game to have at this stage in the season. At home against an Eibar side that have already secured their survival and in doing so achieved their only real objective this term. The Basques have nothing to play for and aren't in good form, particularly on the road where they've picked up just 2 points from their last 8 games in La Liga.

They have been shipping plenty of goals too. They have let in 22 goals in those games have conceded twice or more in 9 of their 13 away matches since the start of December. Sporting are a side that is better going forward than at the back and they have scored twice or more in 4 of their last 7 home games. Those 2-1 wins over Sevilla and Atleti have really galvanised their home fans, who are among the best in La Liga and could play their part here to so backing Sporting Gijon to score 2 or more goals looks a decent bet at 8/11 and they should have enough to win the game, the way Eibar have been playing lately.


----------

